# Chess Game



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh haha, I was originally going to say it doesn't matter what side you make moves for, but I have a better idea. Anyway, feel free to chime in and make a move.

If you solve cross on left, you'll have the white pieces for this game. And cross on bottom will have the black pieces.

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> White: Cross on Left
> Black: Cross on *Black*
> Date: February 12, 2009



/Stefan P.


----------



## Odin (Feb 12, 2009)

>.< lolz! Ill move my night/horse dude to c6


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll start the second move for white.
2.d4


----------



## Odin (Feb 12, 2009)

2nd move for black: Horsey dude to 6.d4.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

Dammit, this isn't going to work because Odin is an idiot.


----------



## Odin (Feb 12, 2009)

NO, you should have just opened with a "knights opening" but my strategy was flawless. So you can lay down you king now.


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

It's a **** poor move, but it's legal. 

Odin, the correct notation would be 2. ... Nxd4 and it's called a knight, not a horsey dude.

3. Qxd4

Edit: Though I see from your posting made while I was typing that you knew what the piece was called.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm going to say that Odin should be ignored, so Alpha's second move unfortunately can't stand here. The game is still:

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4

_Yeah Brunson, don't play the above game where Odin made moves. He's just stupid_


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll call 1. ... e5 then someone else can take over while I drive to work. 

Edit: In case someone didn't follow why Tyson thought the other line was stupid: http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r1bqkbnr/pppppppp/8/8/3QP3/8/PPP2PPP/RNB1KBNR

_Writing FEN by hand is annoying. _


----------



## shelley (Feb 12, 2009)

2. Nf3 (message too short)


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> I'll call 1. ... e5 then someone else can take over while I drive to work.
> 
> Edit: In case someone didn't follow why Tyson thought the other line was stupid: http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/ChessImager/ChessImager.php?fen=r1bqkbnr/pppppppp/8/8/3QP3/8/PPP2PPP/RNB1KBNR
> 
> _Writing FEN by hand is annoying. _



But do you solve cross on left or on bottom? In either case, probably best to paste the entire thing.

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

Kind of bottom-left. ;-)

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6

But I really have to run...


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

Have fun at work.

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2009)

How come every time I see this, it's always white's turn? :/


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2009)

meh I don't have a board here, but I'll just do it in my head:

White: Cross on Left
Black: Cross on Bottom
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been told that Petrus and Roux solvers are feeling left out so...

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4

Probably in the event of a double post, take the oldest.


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or *Petrus*
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. *e5*

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r/pppp1ppp/2n2n2/4P3/2Bp4/5N2/PPP2PPP/RNBQK2R


----------



## tim (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4

One of my first chess moves ever. So if it's bs, just ignore it .


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

this should make it interesting...


White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7 Ke8xf7


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4


----------



## Joseph Gibney (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4 h6


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

Picture of the current position.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

Sweet, Mike. That's what I was going to play. ;-)

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...kr/ppp3p1/2np3p/4P3/3p2Q1/5N2/PPP2PPP/RNB1K2R


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 *dxe5*

I have this innate need to undouble my pawns.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5


----------



## brunson (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5

I have to go to a meeting. Those hedge funds managing themselves today, Ty? ;-)


----------



## shelley (Feb 12, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fools! The Reti opening is the opening of the future!!! NF3, C4 FTW! Hypermodern chessplayers unite!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 12, 2009)

So far we have, as far as I know,
1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4

Current board is http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...bkr/ppp3p1/2n4p/3qN3/3p1B2/6Q1/PPP2PPP/RN2K2R

(I edited the URL by hand for each move from last display. I did not use a real board, so I hope it is right.) Can each successive play show the entire set of moves and new board picture?


----------



## williamg (Feb 12, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...b2bkr/ppp3p1/7p/3qn3/3p1B2/6Q1/PPP2PPP/RN2K2R


----------



## shelley (Feb 12, 2009)

Unless I'm missing something, the diagram is missing a pawn on h6.

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...b2bkr/ppp3p1/7p/3qn3/3p1B2/6Q1/PPP2PPP/RN2K2R


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 12, 2009)

shelley said:


> Unless I'm missing something, the diagram is missing a pawn on h6.
> 
> http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...b2bkr/ppp3p1/7p/3qn3/3p1B2/6Q1/PPP2PPP/RN2K2R



Thanks Shelley, I propagated the mistake before williamg. Thanks for fixing. That is the current board for

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5


----------



## williamg (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+


----------



## Tyson (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2


----------



## brunson (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3


----------



## brunson (Feb 13, 2009)

rxdeath's bishop sacrifice at f7 begins to show its value. Losing our right to castle that early puts a cramp major on our king side with the threat of mate on g7. 

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...=r4b1r/ppp2kp1/7p/4Bb2/3pq3/N5Q1/PPPK1PPP/R6R


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1

i wouldn't call it a sacrifice really because i knew we'd get to take your N back in 2 moves, just an extended trade 

http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r4b1r/ppp2kp1/7p/4Bb2/3pq3/N5Q1/PPPK1PPP/4R2R


----------



## JavierS (Feb 13, 2009)

I do cross on bottom so I guess I can share my opinion 

Btw I play chess, Im a low rated player but Ive been playing for two years in the Madrid League (third division)  I dont have Elo yet, but I will be getting around ~1780 hehe.

Ok here it goes.

16..Bb4+


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

getting more interesting...usually with a bunch of players rating isn't so important because someone usually sees a good or the best move

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17 Kc1


----------



## JavierS (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that was a blunder beacause of 17..Bxe1!


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

not a blunder...

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17 Kc1 Bxe1
18 Qxg7


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Starting Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17 Kc1 Bxe1
18 Qxg7 Ke6

I'm glad you chose Bb4+, Javier - this looks like a lot more fun than anything else we could have done. By the way, I'm much worse than you at chess - I'm probably more like a 1400 player or so. I figure I'm safe making the forced moves like this one, though.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Starting Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+


----------



## brunson (Feb 13, 2009)

White: Cross on Left or Petrus
Black: Cross on Bottom or Roux
Starting Date: February 12, 2009

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5

Practically forced.


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7


----------



## JavierS (Feb 13, 2009)

Rac8 threatening the c2 pawn


----------



## williamg (Feb 13, 2009)

Javier: you don't deserve to live.

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

haha i waited to post because i figured someone would veto that move...

Qd6# javier...1780?

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+


----------



## williamg (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6


----------



## shelley (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1


----------



## williamg (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8


----------



## rxdeath (Feb 13, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8
23. Rd1


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 13, 2009)

I see the current board as this, correct?
http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...hp?fen=r3r3/ppB5/4b2p/3k4/3p4/N7/PPP2PPP/2KR4

Alternatively, the same board enhanced:
http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r=(255,255,150)&square_size=50&coordinates=on


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

23 Rd1 Kc6
If that board up there is correct.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 14, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8
23. Rd1 Kc6
24. Bf4


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

24. Bf4 Rad8

I'm on the the Wii at the moment so I can't copy and paste the game


----------



## cuBerBruce (Feb 14, 2009)

Alpha Shenron said:


> 24. Bf4 Rd8
> 
> I'm on the the Wii at the moment so I can't copy and paste the game



Do you mean Rad8?


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, sorry about that.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 14, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8
23. Rd1 Kc6
24. Bf4 Rad8
25. Bxh6


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Feb 14, 2009)

25 Bxh6 Rh8.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 14, 2009)

Alpha Shenron said:


> 25 Bxh6 Rh8.



http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r=(255,255,150)&square_size=50&coordinates=on


----------



## Tyson (Feb 15, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8
23. Rd1 Kc6
24. Bf4 Rad8
25. Bxh6 Rh8
26. Bf4


----------



## brunson (Feb 15, 2009)

1. e4 e5
2. Nf3 Nc6
3. d4 exd4
4. Bc4 Nf6
5. e5 Ng4
6. Bxf7+ Kxf7
7. Ng5+ Kg8
8. Qxg4 h6
9. Nf3 d6
10. Qg3 dxe5
11. Nxe5 Qd5
12. Bf4 Nxe5
13. Bxe5 Qe4+
14. Kd2 Bf5
15. Na3 Kf7
16. Rae1 Bb4+
17. Kc1 Bxe1
18. Qxg7 Ke6
19. Qf6+ Kd5
20. Bxc7 Qe6
21. Qxe6+ Bxe6
22. Rxe1 Rhe8
23. Rd1 Kc6
24. Bf4 Rad8
25. Bxh6 Rh8
26. Bf4 b5


----------



## brunson (Feb 17, 2009)

Everyone lost interest?


----------



## byu (Feb 17, 2009)

No, I'm waiting for black's turn.


----------



## JavierS (Feb 17, 2009)

It's whites to move now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the clock for white ("Cross on Left or Petrus") is about to run out...


----------



## ch_ts (Feb 18, 2009)

Where did the other white players go? shouldn't leave me in charge 

27. Be5


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 18, 2009)

ch_ts said:


> Where did the other white players go? shouldn't leave me in charge
> 
> 27. Be5



http://www.eddins.net/steve/chess/C...r=(255,255,150)&square_size=50&coordinates=on


----------

